

Batman.js full-stack micro-framework - calvin
http://batmanjs.org/

======
doublerebel
Interesting, but the Todo example is misleading. Far more than 5 lines of
code, it's heavily reliant on mixed logic in the template, which itself relies
on HTML5 data. The data attributes are not namespaced, which could easily lead
to collisions.

It looks very similar to Spine, but Spine is much less DOM-reliant and has
clear separation of MVC. Perhaps a more complex Batmanjs example will better
show how separation of logic is addressed.

